# In Download Accelerator download incompleted problem..??



## pr@k@sh (Apr 26, 2005)

My Dear friends

I have Download Accelerator 7 in that

i have some download incomplete.

some are 70% some are 90% and

so many files are donload in 99% and now all files are removed form server.

so now i can not completed 100 % download of that file.

so how can i get that 70% or 90% or 99% files.

because all are mp3 and movie files ..!!


Help me..!!???


----------



## anubhav_har (Apr 26, 2005)

If it has been removed from the server then you do not have any  chance of retrieving them... find another donwload location


----------



## anubhav_har (Apr 26, 2005)

If it has been removed from the server then you do not have any  chance of retrieving them... find another donwload location


----------



## pr@k@sh (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks

but

all uncomplited are movies so

i want to watch  as much as i download 70% or 90% ok

so i can create that *.avi or *.dat file as much i download and i watch as much i download so how can i do that in Download Accelerator 7.

in flash jet i can see movie or listion mp3 files as much i download

for example

if i download in fleshjet 400 MB out of 700 MB so i can watch 400 MB movie but in Download Accelerator 7 how can i do that ..!!

that i don't know ..!!
 Help..!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 26, 2005)

If I remeber right, DAP 7 has the option to view the incomplete movie in a small window pane on the right of the GUI.


----------



## pr@k@sh (Apr 27, 2005)

thanks but how can i watch incompluted download movie....??? IN DAP 7


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 27, 2005)

*Renaming may work....*

HI,

The DAP must be downloading files with its own extension (like you have .mass extension in the case of Mass Downloader) and when the download is 100%, it renames it to the original extension.

So you can just try to rename the DAP file to the extension.It may be hidden, so enable "Show all".

Hope this helps!

Bye!

GA


----------



## pr@k@sh (Apr 27, 2005)

all dap downlaod in stored in 

C:\Program Files\DAP\Temp folder and extention *.tmp

in different parts so it is not possible to rename all files because name are also rendam ..!! 

it is difficult to do that..!??

that y i ask this quatation..!


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm...looks difficult.

So, can it be like that the largest .tmp file (with size matching that of incomplete download) is the file we need to rename?

Actually, the long lasting solution is to download by Mass Downloader which just makes one temporary file for download.

All the Best!

GA


----------



## pr@k@sh (Apr 28, 2005)

GameAddict said:
			
		

> Hmmm...looks difficult.
> 
> So, can it be like that the largest .tmp file (with size matching that of incomplete download) is the file we need to rename?
> 
> ...



Thanks

i will try Mass Downloader in future but i also try Flashjet which is use malock whole file when i download. but what about DAP 7 files which is in complited  

DAP 7 is very very bad download manager..!!

i brack whole file in *.tmp files and with out EOF it's very very bad.!!

even we rename it even it can't work in VLC player also..!!

thanks i will try but any more solution are alway well come..!!


----------

